

Ask HN: What are/is the SEO book(s)? - fumar

I am a recent marketing graduate. I am now teaching myself computer science through some of the online courses posted here. I would like to know learn SEO.
======
mattgratt
There's a book called 'the Art of SEO' from O'Reilly that's really quite good.

As far as websites, both SEOmoz and SEObook are both great, even though they
represent very different opinions and frequently disagree.

There's a surplus of SEO material on the internet, ranging from great to
potentially harmful if followed.

Read everything, but don't believe everything you think.

